# Weekly competition 2010-32



## MatsBergsten (Aug 5, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a
random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that
position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not
just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the
amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3
uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The
U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a
slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the
end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move,
to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per
scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would
mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is
*Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner
that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and
that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated
*clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA
rules for all events. Here are some things that people often
don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let
me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to
use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any
order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be
obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded
points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because
this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in
 this thread. The results of the competition will be
available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the
thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can
influence that in the 
2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange
(officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is
on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange
you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 F' R2 F2 U R' F2 R U'
*2. *R2 U F U' R U F2 U F'
*3. *F U F' U' R' U' R2 F' U'
*4. *U2 R' U R' U' R F' U F'
*5. *R' F2 R U2 R2 F' U' F' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' R B' F' D B F2 U' B2 D' F2 R B2 L B U F D
*2. *R' F' L2 U' L' R' U F' R B2 F' L U2 L' D' R' D
*3. *D2 L R D' R' B L2 U' F R' F2 D2 B2 L F' D2 R2 U'
*4. *U2 L R' B2 F2 U F' R U' L F2 U2 B' U2 L F' U2
*5. *U' B' U' R2 B' D R' D' F' R F' U' L' R2 B U2 B' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 Rw Uw R2 F2 R2 D2 Rw Uw R B2 D2 L R2 Uw2 B' D F2 D' U F2 U2 B'
D2 Rw' D Uw B' Fw' Uw2 F' Uw' U2 B' Uw L R Fw' U2 L
*2. *L D2 B R2 Uw U' F2 Uw' B F Uw Fw' L2 Uw' U' B Fw' F2 Rw' B' Fw Rw'
D B Fw2 U2 L R' Fw R2 F2 L2 Uw' U' F U Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2
*3. *Fw F' D' U L D2 Fw L2 D' Rw' R2 U L R2 U2 Fw U L2 U' R' Uw2 L2 B R
B F' U Rw' B Rw' Fw2 U' F2 L' B F' Uw2 U' L2 Uw2
*4. *D2 R U F Uw2 B' D B2 Fw2 U2 R2 U R' B2 Uw F' L R' F2 R2 Uw' U B2
R2 B F' Uw Rw' Fw L Rw2 U' F Rw2 Uw B' D Uw B2 F
*5. *Rw2 B' Rw2 U2 Fw F' D2 Uw U B R D2 U2 Rw' R' U R B D' B Uw2 B2 Fw
F R2 B D' Uw2 B R2 D2 Fw Uw' B F Uw2 F D' F' Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw B' F2 Rw' R Bw' D Uw' B' F2 Rw Bw'
R2 Dw' Uw' Lw2 B' F' D F2 L' Lw R2 Fw Uw2 Bw Dw2 R2 U' Bw2 D2 B2 D2 Uw' Bw
Fw Rw Bw2 Fw2 L2 F D' B L' Lw Rw2 Fw2 D' Dw2 U Bw' Dw' R
*2. *Uw2 U' Lw2 Fw' F2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw R F2 D2 U2 L' D' Lw2 Uw2 Lw Rw2 Dw L'
D2 L2 Uw B2 Lw2 R F2 Lw' Bw F D2 Uw' Bw' R2 Dw Uw' U B Bw2 Fw F2 Dw Fw R2
Fw2 Dw R' F Uw' U2 B' Rw Bw' F' Rw R Uw2 Lw' Fw' Dw'
*3. *B2 L Rw2 Dw U' Lw' Uw2 Lw Rw2 Bw' F Lw' B2 Bw2 Rw U Lw F2 Dw' Lw
D2 Rw Uw Lw2 R Bw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' F2 L2 F2 D' U' B' Lw R' Fw2 L2 U L2 Lw' Uw B L
B' Dw L D2 Uw U B' Bw2 F2 Dw2 Lw U2 Lw2 U Lw2
*4. *Bw D' Uw2 Fw L Lw' Bw Lw' Rw' R' B' Fw' Rw R' Dw' U' L2 D2 Uw2 B'
Lw R Bw' Lw D2 Dw B' Fw' Dw Uw2 Lw' Bw2 L Fw F2 Lw Rw' R U2 Rw' Dw' Bw2 Uw2
Bw2 R2 Dw' U B2 L' Dw B L Rw2 B' Bw2 D' Fw' Lw2 U B'
*5. *U' F' Lw B Uw2 Bw2 D Rw F' L2 F2 D B2 Bw Fw2 D' L' Uw2 Lw Uw' Rw R
D' B' D' Dw2 Rw' R B Bw' Fw' L' F2 Rw F2 D' Dw' Uw Bw2 Fw2 R' Bw F' D2 Uw'
Rw' F2 L' Uw2 B2 L' B Bw' Fw' Dw Bw2 Rw D2 Dw' U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B' F' 2R' 2B 3U 2U B2 2F' 3R' 2U' 2L D2 3F 2D 2L' R' D' 3U F 2L'
D B2 3U' B2 R2 3F2 2R2 2B 2R2 U' L 2B' D 3R2 B' F2 R2 2F2 2D 2B' 2L' 3R2 B
2B2 2F' R D' U' 3F L 3R B2 R 2B2 3F2 F 2D2 3R2 D' 3U L2 3R' D2 L 2R' 3U2 3F'
3R 3U2 3F2 2R 3U' 2R2 2U' B' R' B 3F' 2F 3R
*2. *2L B' D' U' 3F2 U' 2R U2 3F2 3R 2F' 2R' B' 3U' 2U2 U2 2L 3F2 D'
2D' 2U 2B2 2F2 2L' 2D 3F 2R2 U' L2 B2 2F' 2R 3U 3F' 3R 3U2 L 2L2 B' U2 2F D'
3U R2 2D2 2L2 3R' 2U2 U2 B 2B2 2D 2F' 2L2 3R R2 3U L2 2B' F' L U' L' 3R2 D2
F2 2L' 2R' 2F D' 3F' 2L2 B 2B2 3F 2L2 3U' 2U' 2L2 R
*3. *B2 2L' 3R F' 2R2 R 2F2 D2 3R2 2F2 3R' U2 L 2L' D' F 2D F D2 2U2 B'
2B2 2L' R 3F F' L' 2L 2R2 B2 2B' 2F' F' U' 2L F D 2U' U F L2 D 2F2 3U2 F'
2L2 2B2 F 3R' 2B 3R D' 2B F2 2R B' D 3R 2B2 F2 U' 3R' 2B' 2U2 B R2 2U2 3R
3F2 D' 2L' F2 R' 2F2 2R2 R' 3U L2 3F' 2R
*4. *2U2 L2 3U2 L' 2D2 3U2 2U' R' F2 L2 B' L R' D U2 2R R 3F' F2 2L2 B
2B' 2F2 3U' 2F2 2U 2F 3U' 2F' 2D' 3U 3F' 3U2 3R 2F R' D' 3R2 B' 3R 2D L' 3R2
B' 2D2 L' 2R' R2 U2 3R 3F2 3U L2 2R R2 U 2B2 F2 2R2 U' R' F2 2U2 2B' 2D2 3R
2U' 2F R 3U U L 2D2 U2 B' 2B2 2F F U 3F
*5. *3U' F 3U2 2L 2R 3F' 3R 3U 2L' 2R 2B 3R2 3U' 2U2 R 2B R 2U' R 3F 2R
R2 D2 3U' B2 2U2 3R 2F2 2U' R 2D 2U' 3F2 2F 2L 2F' 2L' 3F 2R' 2F2 F 2U 3F2
2D' 2U U2 2R2 2D' 3U' 2U' B F 2D2 2L' 2R 3F 2U U 2B 3U 2B' 2R R 2U B 3U' 3F'
2U 3R 2R R U' B 2B' R2 2D 3U 3R 2B' F

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F2 2D 3U 3F' 3U L D2 3D' 2U2 2B 3F2 2D U R' D2 2D 3D' 3U' F2 2R'
U F 2D2 3D2 2B' 3D' 2F2 F U2 3R' 2F 2L2 2U F2 3R' 3U' 2U 2L2 D2 2B2 3D 2R' R
3F' 2F D L2 3R2 2D 3D 2R 3F' 2U 3L 2F2 3U' B2 2B2 2R B' 2B' 3B 2R2 3U 3B'
3D' 2B' 2F 2L' 2R2 F U L 3B 2L2 3L 3R2 3F2 2L U2 2B' F2 3U' 2B2 3B' 3F 2F2 D
3R' 3U' 2F2 F2 2U2 R 2F' D' 3B' 3F' 3D 3U
*2. *2R 2B 3F2 2F2 F2 U2 2B2 U B2 2B 2F2 D2 3L 2B 3F' D' 2L2 3B' 2L 3R
B2 3F' 2D' R' F2 2U 2R D' 2D' 3U' B' 2F F' L' 2L' 2F' U' 2L2 B' D B 3U2 3R2
U2 L2 2L 3L 2B' D 3R 2U U' F2 2D2 B2 L 3B' 2D' 3B2 D' 2D2 R2 U2 L 2L2 2D2 2U
3L 3D' 3U U 2L B2 L' R' 3U' 3B 2L2 3L D' 3D U 2B' 3R' 2R 2F 3U' 2B2 F' 3U 2L
2U' 3R' 2U' L 2L 3R2 2R2 R 3B
*3. *U 2R' 3U' B' 3F' 2U' R' D2 3R' D2 B 2B' L D2 B U 3L' 3D2 U R2 2D'
B 3B L2 2L2 3F' 2L2 U 2L' 2R' U2 2B' 3B' 3D' U2 2R' 2D' 3L 2R2 F2 3R' 3B 3L'
B' 2U2 3B' 2F 2L' 3D2 3F 3L2 3R B' 3F2 2R' B' 3R' 2R' B 3R2 2D 2B 3R' 3F' F2
2L 2B 2R2 B' 3B2 D' 3D2 3U' U' L' 2R' B 2F2 U' 3F 2D' 2B' 3B' 2F F' 2U 3B'
3F 3R2 3F' F' 2U B2 D 3D' 2U2 3L' 2D2 B2 3D2
*4. *L D' 2L2 3R' D 3L2 2B 2U' B 3F2 3U2 F' L' D U2 2B F 3D' 3U2 F' 3R
B' 2L 2F' 2R2 R' 2F' 2L 2D' 3U U B 3U U2 3R' D2 3B 2U 2B L' 3R' R' 3D2 3B
2L' D' 3D' B' D 2B 3B2 2F 2D2 2L2 2R2 F' 3R' 3F L 3B 2R' D 3D' U2 2F 3U2 B'
3B2 3F 2F D 2U' 3R2 2R2 2D 3L2 R 3F2 2F 2R2 2D2 B' 2B2 D U L2 B2 2D2 3F2 2L2
3D' 2U' L 2D' 2R2 3F' 3U2 L2 2L U2
*5. *2R 3B2 R' U 3R' D F 2D' 3B2 F U 3L2 F 3D 3L2 D F 3R2 F2 D2 3U' U2
2B U2 2L 3L2 B 2F' R' B2 R' 3B2 D' F2 R2 3U2 3F' 2F 2L' 2R2 2U' 3F 3R' D 2D'
3D 3L2 3F2 2L2 2R' U F' 2D' 3U' 2U B' 3B 3L2 B 2L 3F' 3L 3B2 3F2 2U B 3L' D
3D2 3L' 2R D' B' 2L2 2U' 3R2 B 2D U2 3F' 3D2 U' L2 2F2 2L' B2 R2 3D2 U' 2L
3L' 2B' 3F2 2F D2 3B2 2F' L' 3L' 3U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 U2 F R' U F'
*2. *U2 R' F' U R' F2 U2 R U'
*3. *U' F' R' F R2 F R2 F' R2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' B' L2 D L2 U2 R U L D2 B2 L B F R D' U'
*2. *F D L U2 R' D2 B R' D2 F U R' D F2 D B L2 R'
*3. *L2 R D L D B2 D' F' R' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L B L' U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 L B R B' Fw F Rw D' Fw2 F' D U B Fw2 D' R' Fw2 D F Uw L' B2 R'
Fw' U F' D2 Uw' Fw' L B Fw2 L2 D' Fw2 D2 Uw' U2 B
*2. *U Fw' R2 B2 Fw2 L2 D' U B' L Rw Fw' F' U R D Fw' F2 L' R' Fw U2 B
Uw R U R F2 D F U' B' U Fw2 L2 Uw Fw R' U' L
*3. *Fw D' L2 Rw B2 L' D2 L' R' B L U' F' U Fw L2 Rw' B' D2 Rw' D' Uw2
B' F Uw2 U Rw D Uw R2 Fw' U F' Uw' U2 Fw' F' U' Fw' Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 B2 Lw' B' Bw F' Lw2 U2 B2 Lw Rw2 F' Lw Dw F Lw' Uw' Bw' Lw2 U
Bw' U B Bw2 D B' L' Uw B2 D Dw Uw2 U Bw D2 Uw2 F R' Bw2 L Dw2 B' Dw F2 R2 B2
Dw2 Rw2 D Uw' Bw2 Uw' B2 D' F2 L' Lw Uw Lw Dw2
*2. *Dw2 Bw D2 B2 L2 Dw' Lw' Bw' Fw F' D' F D' Bw Dw Lw R2 Bw F U R' B2
R Fw' F Dw' Lw Dw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 U Lw F' R' Uw2 F' L' F' L2 F Rw2 U2 L' Lw Rw2
Fw2 F' L' D Dw2 Uw' Rw Fw' Rw' R' B D2 Lw D2
*3. *Fw2 D' Fw U2 Rw U' L' Lw' Fw D' Rw B2 R B Uw2 L' B Uw' Bw2 F Uw2
Bw Fw L2 Rw B' Rw2 Bw D' B Lw2 Rw2 B2 F D U' Lw F' Lw2 R2 U F' Lw2 F Lw' B
L2 Rw2 U2 Rw B2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw Uw' Lw' D' Rw D' R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B U2 L' U2 L F R2 F2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 U' R' B'
*2. *F U B' D B' L' D' R2 U' L2 R2 B U2 B' R2 U' B2
*3. *U R' U2 R' B' D F' U' B L D' B2 R' D' R U' B2 U
*4. *L D B D2 L U' F2 L' B' F2 L2 D F2 R' D L' F U
*5. *L2 U' F L2 U' R U' R2 U2 F2 U' B' L R2 U R' B F
*6. *R2 D' B2 F2 L' B2 D U B' L' F2 L2 F L' B2 D2 U' R'
*7. *L2 B R' D2 L R2 F' L2 R2 B' F2 U2 F' U' F L B R2
*8. *D' B' L2 B' L' B' D2 R B' R B L2 D B' F2 U2 L' U
*9. *B U2 L2 F' D L' B' F' R' U' B' L' U2 R2 D2 L U' R2
*10. *D B D2 L2 F' R2 B R U B' U' B' R U2 L B2 D
*11. *D U2 R2 F2 R' D2 F L' R2 D' L' F U2 R F' D2 R2 U2
*12. *U B2 D' R F2 R F U L D' L2 D' B L U R D R'
*13. *L2 D2 R2 D' L F2 D' B' L' U B' R D F L D' B2
*14. *L' U' R' F' U2 L2 F' D2 F2 L B F2 R' F' L2 U B U'
*15. *R U' B2 L' F2 U B U2 F2 D' L' U B' F' L2 D' B R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B' D2 U' R' U' L' R2 U2 F R U R2 F2 D2 R B' U'
*2. *U' L2 R2 F2 L2 R U L R' F2 D' L2 U' F2 L' F U' R2
*3. *D' L' U R' U2 F' D2 R D U L2 B' R' D L2 B U2 R2
*4. *B' D' L2 B' U B2 R' B2 F' D L' D B' U2 R D2 L2 U'
*5. *L' F U' B' R F D' L2 R2 B U B2 D2 L2 R' F2 L2 U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F R' D U B D' F' D2 L2 F' L' U F' D2 R2 F
*2. *D2 L2 B' U R2 U F U2 L B2 U R2 D' R' F2 R2 D U'
*3. *R2 U L2 B L D2 R B2 L2 U R2 B' D' F D2 U2 F'
*4. *L' B' R' D2 F2 D R' D2 L' D' U F' U B U2 B U'
*5. *U' L R2 F' R' U B2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D F U' B' U2 L2 D2 F L' B D2 R' D R U2 F'
*2. *D2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 R D' U' B R F' R U2 R2 U
*3. *B2 D' R' D U2 F L2 D R' B' L' D' B R2 F2
*4. *B2 D2 B2 R' F' D L2 F' R2 D2 U' B2 R U L' B2 F'
*5. *U2 L2 B2 D F R B' L' U L2 R2 D' B R' D2 R' D2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 L' R F' U F' L' R2 U B2 R2 B' R2 U' L2 U2 L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U R' F2 U R' U' R' U'
*3. *F2 D' R2 U L' D2 F2 D' B U R' B' R' F2 D U' R'
*4. *D Uw F' D B2 D' U L' Fw' F2 Rw D2 U Fw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 F Uw2 R2 B
U' Rw F2 Uw2 R2 U' Rw D B U' R' B' D2 B Uw F2 R' Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R' F R2 F U' F R2
*3. *R2 D2 R' U L D' U2 F R U B' D F L' B L R
*4. *Fw' R' U' Fw D' F D2 L Fw' F2 Uw' B L' Rw' R2 Uw F' R' B' Fw U2 L
B2 Fw L2 F2 U' Fw D' Rw Uw B2 L U B2 Rw F2 L D' U'
*5. *L2 Rw' Uw U Fw' R2 Fw' F Lw2 Uw' L' Fw2 F' L' Bw2 L Bw D2 L2 Lw'
Bw2 Dw Fw2 D' Bw' Uw Bw' Dw Uw2 B' Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw F Rw D Rw2 Fw' F2 U' Fw' Rw
Dw' R2 Dw2 R2 Uw F2 U Bw2 F' U2 F' R' U B2 R' Uw Fw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=2 /
dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=-5 /
dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=3 /
dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 /
dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=0 /
dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=6 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L U' B L' U R L l r b' u'
*2. *L U R' L' U' R L' l r b'
*3. *B' R B U L' R L' B b u'
*4. *U L' R L U L R U l' r' b
*5. *U' L U L U' R L B' U' l r b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,-3) (3,0) (0,2) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-2,3) (0,2) (-3,3) (1,3) (0,2)
(0,4) (2,0) (4,0) (-3,5) (0,3) (0,3) (-1,3) (0,0)
*2. *(0,5) (0,-5) (-3,3) (6,0) (1,3) (5,5) (4,3) (0,3) (3,0) (-2,5)
(6,4) (-5,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (5,2) (6,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*3. *(-3,5) (0,4) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-4,3) (0,1) (-5,4)
(4,0) (-5,2) (6,3) (-4,0) (4,4) (2,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*4. *(1,2) (3,-3) (-3,3) (6,4) (3,3) (6,3) (2,0) (-3,0) (-2,3) (0,2)
(0,2) (0,4) (0,5) (0,2) (-1,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (0,0)
*5. *(6,0) (3,0) (-3,3) (1,2) (2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (3,0) (4,4) (2,2)
(4,0) (2,0) (0,4) (2,4) (6,4) (0,2)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 5, 2010)

What happened to Mike ? :O

*2x2* : (4.20), (2.43), 3.75, 3.71, 3.55 = 3.67

*4x4* : 50.26, 46.85, 48.69, (50.41), (42.34) = 48.60

*3x3* : (11.28), 11.83, (13.39), 13.01, 12.94 = 12.59

*3x3 OH* : 22.41, 22.91, (26.74), (19.34), 21.02 = 22.11
srsly wtf :fp

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:26.55
Abysmal.

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:16.95

*5x5* : (2:11.64), 1:47.45, (1:45.91), 1:51.76, 2:02.45 = 1:53.89

*Square-1* : 29.05, 53.33, 39.39, (1:01.28), (28.18) = 40.59

*2x2 BLD* : DNF(19.24), 18.00, 27.71+ = 18.00

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(2:06.21), DNF(3:33.42), 2:31.83 = 2:31.83
Messed up 3 times..

*Megaminx* : (1:33.38), (1:16.70), 1:32.77, 1:25.06, 1:32.94 = 1:30.25
Should set the tensions on my Megaminx. Its too loose 

*3x3 Multi BLD* : 2/3 in 14:53.62
Went very slowly on this one, had almost exactly 10 minute memo *refreshed alot*
Although it seems I didn't reverse a setup move all the way for my first cube, so I finished with 4 edges wrong 

*3x3 MTS* : (51.40), 1:06.51, 52.62, 1:04.91, (1:33.00) = 1:01.35
No sub 1 average 

*Magic* : 1.91, 1.72, (2.76), (1.63), 1.84 = 1.82


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 5, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> What happened to Mike ? :O



I'm traveling and it's hard to get to a computer where I can upload the scrambles. So I gave them to Mats so he can post them. Thanks, Mats!

We'll be arriving at the Hyatt in Boston Thursday night for Nationals!


----------



## Micael (Aug 5, 2010)

3x3x3BLD: 1:38.72 2:02.28 1:55.14


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 5, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (13.45), (5.15), 10.48, 9.66, 12.12 = *10.75*
LL skip... not too bad for me.
*3x3x3*: (26.49), 30.48, (31.33), 29.67, 30.16 = *30.10*
Want sub-30!!! 
*4x4x4*: 2:49.26, 2:53.52, 2:54.05, (2:46.80), (3:03.38) = *2:52.27*
Ya, my recognition sucks on white cubes... pretty much the same as 5x5 :fp
*5x5x5*: 2:56.61, (2:48.92), (3:15.16), 3:03.46, 2:54.63 = *2:58.23*
Slightly dissapointing, but almost as good as 4x4 lol
*6x6x6*: 5:00.00, 5:13.19, (5:20.85), (4:39.30), 4:58.37 = *5:03.85*
PB!!!  Great average! I used to struggle to get below 6:15 last week
*7x7x7*: (7:51.28), 8:29.04, (8:44.46), 7:57.95, 8:09.50 = *8:12.16*
2nd and 3rd messed it up, hoping for sub-8 next week
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 2:15.05, DNF (4/8), DNF (3/8) = *2:15.05*
 I only recently started BLD solving, but I usually finish 2x2
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF (13:08.63), DNF (10:49.63), DNF (10:00.13) = *DNF*
First ever try, and I get two corners and two edges switched!!!!! Second ever try, and the same thing!!!! Third ever try and 3 edges are wrong position!!!! 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *1/2 (43:38.22)*
Well I've never solved a single cube blindfolded, so I figured, why not try 2? Every edge piece on the 1st cube was flipped :fp
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (1:20.81), (2:29.06), 2:19.57, 1:43.13, 2:05.83 = *2:02.84*
Not my favorite event, but 2 PLL skips
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *52*


Spoiler



(L' B D L' U L2 U' L')
(R' U' F' R' F)
(R U2 R F R2 F' R U' R' U R U R2 U' B' R2 B)
(D B' D' B R B R' B')
(F R2 F' R' F R' F' U' R2 U R U' R U)


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *3:41.69*
Decent 2x2 and 3x3, but I suck at 4x4
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *6:28.75*
4x4 and 5x5 weren't the best...
*MegaMinx*: 3:34.94, (4:05.90), 3:41.73, (3:30.34), 3:45.59 = *3:40.75*
Getting better
*PyraMinx*: (39.50), (21.81), 38.17, 32.84, 35.57 = *35.52*
The worst quality pyraminx on earth, seriously... plus I suck at pyraminx 
*Square-1*: 2:50.07, 2:50.32, (1:31.48), (3:02.90), 3:00.91 = *2:53.76*
I haven't yet perfected my method


----------



## flee135 (Aug 5, 2010)

*2x2*: (3.48), (4.20), 3.65, 3.84, 3.93 = 3.81

*3x3*: 14.36, (13.39), 14.95, (16.64), 14.70 = 14.67

*4x4*: (52.22), 55.81, 1:05.59, 52.94, (1:08.38) = 58.11

*5x5*: (2:08.18), (1:54.23), 2:00.00, 1:59.01, 1:59.87 = 1:59.62

*3x3 OH*: 27.18, (31.18), 27.81, (27.16), 28.15 = 27.71

*3x3 with Feet*: (1:25.77), 1:35.20, 1:40.59, (1:40.81), 1:37.13 = 1:37.64

*3x3 Match the Scramble*: 52.39, (1:13.48), 58.04, (49.34), 54.70 = 55.04

*3x3 Fewest Moves*: 42



Spoiler



D B' D' B U R2 F D' F' U F D F' U2 R2 U' R U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U' R U2 R' L F U F' U' L' U R' L B2 L B2 F2
Premoves: R' L B2 L B2 F2 (found using inverse scramble)
D B' D' B U R2 . U' R2
U' R U' R' U R U2 R'
L F U F' U' L' U

Insert at . :F D' F' U F D F' U'
Insert at .. :R' D' R U2 R' D R U2

Not a very good scramble for me. I struggled to find an ending and added an extra "sune" to get the edges where I needed them just so that I could at least get a successful solve.



*234 Relay*: 1:27.39

*2345 Relay*: 3:22.24

*Clock*: (24.52), 28.31, 25.22, 27.12, (29.16) = 26.88
Just got a clock at Nationals.

*Megaminx*: (2:01.22), 1:50.38, 1:56.67, (1:43.74), 1:53.66 = 1:53.57

*Pyraminx*: (4.80), 3.82, 3.83, (3.32), 3.47 = 3.71


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 5, 2010)

*Pyraminx: 6.29*
6.60, 5.63, 6.66, 6.66, 5.51

Last practice before Nats...


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Aug 5, 2010)

2x2:3.75,3.02,3.03,6.09,4.08 = *3.62*
3x3:11.66,13.50,14.61,10.33,15.02 = *13.26*
4x4:1:10.65,56.28,1:02.08,1:02.44,DNF = *1:05.06*
5x5:2:09.02,1:58.41,1:53.16,1:31.15,1:45.93 = *1:52.50*
OH:27.02,24.38,27.30,24.90,22.61 = *25.43*
234Relay: *1:35.55*
2345Relay:*3:07.05*
Magic:0.96,1.03,1.05,0.93,1.00 = *1.00*
MasterMagic:3.13,3.00,2.90,2.80,3.11 = *3.00*
Pyraminx:8.61,6.77,6.91,7.65,7.84 = *7.42*


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 5, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.88 (6.71) 5.36 6.57 (5.29) => 5.94

*3x3:* 17.89 (16.10) (18.36) 17.34 17.08 => 17.44

*4x4:* (1:17.19) 1:21.61 1:17.47 (1:25.86) 1:20.34 => 1:19.81

*5x5:* 2:51.72 3:00.65 2:59.09 (2:49.10) (3:11.90) => 2:57.15

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 20.68 DNF => 20.68

*3x3 OH:* 39.83 35.81 (46.97) (33.64) 38.06 => 37.90

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:41.30

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 4:48.51

*Magic:* (1.74) (1.24) 1.30 1.34 1.24 => 1.29

*Master Magic:* (2.96) 3.15 (3.78) 3.38 3.44 => 3.32

*Clock:* 22.14 25.04 (20.96) 24.60 (25.96) => 23.93

Comment: Like flee135, just got my clock at nationals.

*Pyraminx:* 13.34 13.73 (21.61) (8.31) 11.63 => 12.90


----------



## aronpm (Aug 5, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 16.77, (17.31), (12.88), 13.21, 16.50 = 15.49
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 30.18, 19.53, DNF(39.31) = 19.53
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:04), DNF(1:30), 1:15.93 = 1:15.93
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(6:10.43), DNF(4:57.52), DNF(5:35.93)
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(17:07.36), DNF(14:16.47), DNF(14:47.88) = DNF
Comment: First one was 2 x-centres and 5 +-centres, with 7:15 memo.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*:


----------



## Laura O (Aug 5, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 23.58, 26.88, 18.98, 25.95, 24.12 = 24.55
*4x4x4*: 1:44.69, (1:52.02), (1:38.11), 1:38.29, 1:39.36 = 1:40.78
*5x5x5*: 3:32.72, (3:52.63), 3:30.79, (3:16.10), 3:21.63 = 3:28.38
*Clock*: (8.38), (9.47), 8.52, 8.77, 8.46 = 8.58


----------



## Tentacius (Aug 5, 2010)

*2x2:* (6.15), 4.95, (4.51), 4.83, 5.23 = 5.00
*3x3:* (16.15), 12.88, 14.00, 14.52, (11.84) = 13.80 
*3x3 OH:* 36.16, 38.10, 38.53, (35.52), (43.11) = 37.60
*4x4:* 1:19.59, (1:02.78), 1:23.16, (1:26.02), 1:24.54 = 1:22.43 1:02.78 is PB 
*Pyra:* 12.72, 13.05, 16.34, 9.46, 10.41= 12.06
*Magic:* 1.77, 1.59, 1.47, 1.44, 1.69 = 1.58
*2-3-4 Relay:* 1:54.96


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 5, 2010)

Keroma12 said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *52*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You should learn PLL, or at least some optimal ones, to prevent an ugly finish like that (it could've been 10 moves). Spend more time finding a good start. While an 8 move 2x2x2 is nice, you're looking for stuff in the 4-6 range. Take a look at every option (this applies to every step). Remember that you have a whole hour to work with.



Keroma12 said:


> How do you make a spoiler?



[SPOILER*](Had to put star there so it wouldn't create one) Identical to QUOTE tags.[/SPOILER]



*2x2:* 10.38, (12.02), 8.42, 7.92, (7.52) = 8.91

*3x3:* 18.65, 19.46, (15.71), (23.01), 17.61 = 18.57
All this FMC has really improved my X-Cross inspection.

*3x3x3 OH:* (45.52), 56.17, 46.41, 46.64, (1:00.04) = 49.74

*4x4:* 2:18.08 [O][P], 2:18.24 [O], 2:19.82 [O][P], (2:39.41 [O][P]), (2:10.03) = 2:18.71
Parity sucks..Bad week.

*3x3 FMC:* 28
Scramble: B2 L' R F' U F' L' R2 U B2 R2 B' R2 U' L2 U2 L2
Solution: U R2 B2 F' U R U R' U' R' U2 F U' R' U' R B' R' B R B R' U2 L' F2 R2 L' B2
Very pleased with my ability to switch back and forth between inverse and forward scrambles.


Spoiler



On inverse.
Create 2x1x1 blocks: B2
2x2x2: L R2 F2 L

Switch to forward scramble with premoves L' F2 R2 L' B2
Create some blocks U R2 F' (going Heise-ish. Also becoming much more confident in my block-breaking abilities, as also demonstrated later.)

Switch to inverse scramble with premoves F R2 U' and moves B2 L R2 F2 L
Some more blocks: U2 R B' R' B'

Switch to forward scramble with premoves B R B R' U2 L' F2 R2 L' B2 and moves U R2 F'
Pair up more blocks: B2 U2 F

Switch to inverse scramble with premoves F' U2 B2 F R2 U' and moves B2 L R2 F2 L U2 R B' R' B'
Finish F2L: R B U

Switch to forward scramble with premoves U' B' R' B R B R' U2 L' F2 R2 F' B2 and moves U R2 F' B2 U2 F
Remove some premoves: F' U'

Switch to inverse scramble with premoves U' B2 F R2 U and moves B2 L R2 F2 L U2 R B' R' B' R B U
Preserve blocks and EO: [U'] R' U R U F'
Finish F2L: U2 R U R U' R' (wat?)
*U' B2 F R2 U* B2 L R2 F2 L U2 R B' R' B' R B R' U R U F' U2 R U R U' R'
Eliminate premoves
Finish: U' F B2 R2 U'
Invert and print: U R2 B2 F' U R U R' U' R' U2 F U' R' U' R B' R' B R B R' U2 L' F2 R2 L' B2 (28f)


*PyraMinx* (20.62), 15.62, 16.61, (13.58), 14.81 = 15.68


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 5, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 9.06 8.32 8.49 15.22 8.06 = *8.62*
*3x3* - 21.63 21.50 20.42 22.73 19.36 = *21.18*
*4x4* - 1.10.16 1.27.78 1.17.59 1.11.72 1.07.80 = *1.13.16*
*5x5* - 2.29.61 2.42.44 2.21.19 2.28.27 2.39.68 = *2.32.52*
*6x6* - 4.58.63 4.44.51 4.12.65 4.21.63 4.06.31 = *4.26.26* _Comment - a very very poor start, followed by an amazing ending to save the average._
*7x7* - 7.31.54 6.57.63 7.11.54 7.27.63 7.00.01 = *7.13.06* _Comment - boo to 5th._
*3x3 OH* - 54.84 54.59 56.80 DNF 55.08 = *55.58*
*Megaminx* - 2.22.55 2.38.56 2.31.61 2.40.97 2.25.83 = *2.32.00* _Comment - 2pb single, pb avg. I've never had a megaminx avg below my 5x5 avg in weekly comp before._
*Magic* - 2.01 1.44 1.69 2.98 1.81 = *1.84*
*Master Magic* - 2.65 3.01 DNF 2.88 DNF = *DNF* _Comment - Shite!_
*Clock* - 12.05 18.69 17.52 20.01 14.52 = *16.91*
*Sq1* - 1.20.63 1.10.11 57.63 1.19.54 1.14.63 = *1.14.76* _Comment - new sq1 is very stiff still. Typical, I finally get a new sq1 and discover the cubetwist brand has come out._
*2-4 Relay* - *1.56.18*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.46.68*


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 5, 2010)

2x2: 4.97, 2.72, 4.20, 4.07, 3.70 = 3.99
3x3: 17.41, 16.60, 16.33, 17.44, 17.84 = 17.15
4x4: 1:24.09, 1:34.34, 1:31.33, 1:26.63, 1:16.76 = 1:27.35 Hate 4x4
5x5: 2:18.87, 2:06.21, 2:13.19, 2:05.86, 2:06.30 = 2:08.56
6x6: 4:05.84, 4:54.80, 4:11.13, 4:18.80, 4:27.75 = 4:19.23
Megaminx:
2x2 BLD: 56.75, 15.55, DNF
Pyraminx: 23.16, 26.15, 13.14, 17.92, 15.79 = 18.95
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:44.53
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:32.15
Square-1: 53.68, 31.75, 1:05.94, 58.27, DNF(13.67) = 59.30 na


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 6, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (6.49), 4.34, 3.53, (3.33), 5.46 = 4.44, jay, broke my PB avg with 0.01 
*3x3x3*: 16.39, 19.60, 15.18, (15.13), (20.17) = 17.06, bleh.
*4x4x4*: 1:16.34, (1:23.09), 1:14.01, (1:13.02), 1:14.55 = 1:14.96, I really need to get better.
*5x5x5*: 2:10.30, 2:11.86, (2:16.59), (2:02.61), 2:14.45 = 2:12.20, normal.
*6x6x6*: 
*7x7x7*: (7:59.46), 7:05.34, (6:22.10), 6:35.10, 6:39.76 = 6:46.73, damn, I haven't practised this for a long while.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 39.91, 36.22, 40.55 = 36.22, jay, all successes!
*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:27.33, DNF(1:51.97), DNF(1:32.31) = 1:27.33, nice!
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:00.86), 1:00.17, 57.33, (50.88), 55.76 = 57.75, it keeps hurting my hand..
*Pyraminx*: 8.44, 9.54, 7.67, (6.00), (11.12) = 8.55, nice.
*Megaminx*: 2:06.62, 2:07.67, 2:05.56, (2:31.61), (1:58.95) = 2:06.62, I'm getting better.
*Square-1*: (23.23), 20.85, 21.95, (18.74), 22.67 = 21.82, nice!
*Clock*: (11.05), (16.69), 11.68, 11.93, 13.00 = 12.20, argh, should haven been sub-12 
*Magic*: 1.77, (2.21), 1.83, (1.71), 1.96 = 1.85, finally constant sub-2 avg 
*Master Magic*: (5.30), 5.69, 5.39, (6.18), 5.40 = 5.49, improvement here too 
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:38.07
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 3:56.76


----------



## JunwenYao (Aug 6, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.91, 5.14, 4.71, 5.67, 4.88 = 4.98
3x3x3: 20.60, 15.73, 16.66, 19.78, 17.07 = 17.84
4x4x4: (59.49), (1:22.03), 1:12.13, 1:13.98, 1:08.15 = 1:11.42 damn!!!! new qj mini cube!
5x5x5: 2:06.59, (2:34.50), 2:15.17, (2:04.21), 2:24.36 = 2:15.37
3x3x3oh: (38.16), (30.86), 32.99, 36.07, 32.10 = 33.72
mega: 2:08.43, 2:21.18, (2:02.56), (2:32.83), 2:04.63 = 2:11.42
pyra: 9.73, 8.92, (13.17), (5.83), 11.60 = 10.09
clock: (29.29), 24.90, 21.49, 27.93, (18.19) = 24.77 first time to play clock 18sec is my pb


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 6, 2010)

3x3: (10.82), 12.20, 11.68, (15.00), 11.22 = 11.32
4x4: 48.98, 46.98, 48.01, (46.76), (49.93) = 47.99 =D Wat, PB. Oh, no parities =S
OH: 22.07, 21.71, (21.08), (27.33), 23.27 = 22.35

This will be finished on 14/08/10, as I'm gonna be on holiday.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 6, 2010)

OH: 19.64, 18.76, 18.81, (16.48), (27.98) => 19.07

Good, but the last solve sucked...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 6, 2010)

3x3 12.36, 10.97+, (9.69), 11.81, (17.89)
5x5: 1:48.11, 1:52.25, (DNF(20.00)), 1:54.28, (1:34.40) = 1:51.55
4x4: (50.30), 53.36, (1:26.61), 1:04.16, 55.80 = 57.77


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Aug 6, 2010)

3x3 OH: 24.78 19.59 28.12 23.33 27.50=>24.66
3x3: 16.24 12.47 12.19 16.77 13.00


----------



## irontwig (Aug 6, 2010)

FMC: 32 moves, found in about 20 minutes. New 1h PB, previous was 33.



Spoiler



R2 D2 U' F' D' B D' U' R2 B U' L [2x2x3+EO]
F U2 F' U' F U' F U F' U2 [Pseudo-F2L based on premove U]
D' F' D F' D' F' U F' D F [LL: Sune+Niklas, undoing the premove cancels the last turn of the LL]


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2010)

*3x3 FMC:* B2 U' F U B' U' F' U R B' U F2 B2 R2 B D' B' U' L U L B L' B2 L2 B L D L2 D' *30 moves *



Spoiler



(no premoves)
Big block: B * R B' U F2 B2 R2 B D' B'
All but 3 corners: U' L U L B L' B2 L2 B L D L2 D'

Insert at *: B U' F U B' U' F' U

This scramble really all came together for me very quickly. The 'big block' (don't know what to call it) at the beginning was done all at once; I didn't do it in smaller steps, though it did take me pretty long to figure it out, leaving me with no time to look for a better insertion than what I used. But seeing as this is my third FMC attempt (and just my 2nd using a somewhat 'normal' approach ), I'd say 30 moves is just incredible, regardless of not having enough time to look for a really good insertion.


*3x3:* 36.30, 30.31, 30.89, 31.17, 41.33 = *32.79*

I need a new cube

*4x4:* 2:26.25, 2:26.06, 2:22.02, 2:51.68, 2:33.58 = *2:28.63* 

First sub-2:30 avg

*Megaminx:* 3:04.47, 2:56.16, 3:01.40, 2:54.36, 3:06.95 = *3:00.67* 

SO CLOSE TO SUB-3 AVERAGE!  But im still happy, that was very consistent for me.

*Square-1:* 1:17.95, 1.31.32, 1:15.72, 55.54, 1:26.05 = *1:19.91*

Parity on all but the 55.54

*3x3 OH:* 1:51.96, 1:33.58, 1:15.47, 1:13.51, 1:29.92 = *1:26.33*

I just did this for the lolz..i don't know how its possible to do OH quickly on a cube like mine that is stiff and sometimes locks up on less than 5 degrees...

*3x3 MTS:* 3:21.54, 2:21.93, 2:08.17, 1:58.53, 1:56.70 = *2:09.54* 

First time ever doing this..the first time was an lol messup on the last layer..the last solve i stared at for about 10 seconds after i was done before i actually realized that i was done :fp

*2x2 BLD:* 1:07.38, 1:28.75, DNF = *1:07.38*

First time ever doing this..I used the corners on a 3x3 because I don't actually own a 2x2 lol...I am in the process of learning to solve a 3x3 blindfolded, and I learned how to do corners first so that I could participate in this 2x2 BLD  On the DNF I had 3 corners misplaced.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 6, 2010)

*2x2x2: *7.00, (5.41), 6.96, 7.15, (7.76) = 7.04
*3x3x3: *(24.18), (14.35), 22.55, 23.57, 23.37 = 23.16 (sd = 0.44)
*4x4x4: *
*5x5x5: * 
*6x6x6: *
*7x7x7: *
*2x2x2 BLD: *
*3x3x3 BLD: *
*3x3x3 OH: *46.29, 41.74, 44.44, (39.91), (58.41) = 44.16 (OH ZZ+COLL feels godly.)
*Megaminx: *
*2x2+3x3+4x4: *
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: *
*Magic: *


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 6, 2010)

2x2- 8.11, 3.80, 6.81, 5.46, 6.71 Average= 6.17
3x3- 15.96, 16.44, 18.65, 18.31, 12.43 Average= 16.29


----------



## Eduardo Lins (Aug 7, 2010)

2x2:3.05, 3.52, (2.89), (4.92), 4.19=3.58


----------



## sz35 (Aug 7, 2010)

*2x2* 4.78, (2.39), 3.43, 3.65, (5.10) = *3.95*
*3x3* (16.20), 12.71, (12.01), 15.27, 14.61 = *14.16*
*4x4*
*5x5 *
*OH* 28.04+, 28.05, (23.98), (DNF), 25.75 = *27.28* Damn +2
*234 Relay*
*2345 Relay* *3:24.02* 
*Magic*
*Sq1* 41.29, 46.14, (35.65), (1:04.67), 53.55 = *46.99* 

*2BLD* 41.14, 24.95, DNF = *24.95* 
*3BLD* DNF, 3:42.10, 3:17.55 = *3:17.55*
*Multi BLD*

*FMC* *38 HTM* Awesome start with bad ending :fp
Sramble: B2 L' R F' U F' L' R2 U B2 R2 B' R2 U' L2 U2 L2
Solution: L' B L' F D R' F L' B L B' R' U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R2 D R D' R' D B D B2 D L' F L2 F' D


Spoiler



2*2x2x2: L' B L' F D R' F L' B L B'
Switch to Inverse with premoves: B L' B' L F' R D' F' L B' L (11)
Leave 4 corners: D' F L2 F' L D' B2 D' B' D' R D R' D' (14)
Solve 4 corners: R2 U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R (13)


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 7, 2010)

Stackmat ftw!
2x2: 3.38 (3.77) 3.00 3.00 (2.90) =3.13 sub-AsR 
3x3: (13.21) 10.65 10.46 12.40 (9.81)=11.17 
No warm-ups so i think that should be fine. Pretty easy cases though.
4x4: my QJ is broken. so 5 DNSs in a row
3x3 OH:21.88 (DNF) 22.91 17.71 (17.47) = 20.83 Actually I haven't been practicing OH for weeks.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 7, 2010)

*2x2:* (16.39), 11.95, 9.49, (9.20), 11.39 = 10.94 
Progress......

*3x3:* (26.59), (21.92), 22.47, 22.45, 22.73 = 22.55 
No progress......

*4x4:* 2:25.49, DNF(2:42.33), 2:47.61, (2:15.18), 2:41.39 = 2:38.16
PB avg and single......

*Square-1:* 1:44.66, 1:50.09, (1:11.08), 1:31.04, DNF(1:55.42) = 1:41.93
Progress! PB avg and single!

*234 Relay:* 2:49.17
Super PB! Probably 4x4 PB but I won't ever know...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 8, 2010)

3x3x7: 20.90 (21.79) 19.98 18.27 (15.89) = 19.72
7x7x7: 10:08.60 (8:28.28) 9:01.25 9:06.03 (11:16.63) = 9:25.29

So out of shape, haha.


----------



## PeterV (Aug 8, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (11.44), (5.30), 6.38, 8.03, 8.46 = *7.62 avg.*

3x3x3: 27.06, (22.81), 25.47, (27.59), 26.15 = *26.23 avg.*


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

*3x3:* 29.25 21.44 27.31 27.45 26.15 = *26.97*
Really good, considering I don't remember the last time I practised 3x3.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 9, 2010)

2x2x2: 5.48, 2.53, 6.01, (7.80), (2.51),= 4.67 C: WOOT AWSOME First sub-5 avg ever
3x3x3: (22.21), 16.19, 18.31, (15.19), 18.88= 17.72 C: WOW
4x4x4: 1:30.48, 1:29.47, (1:33.26), (1:23.80), 1:28.99= 1:29.65 C: I hope There all this good!
2x2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF= DNF C: I’ll get it next time
3x3x3 OH: 50.50, 49.48, 51.20, (53.73), (41.64)= 50.39 C: Sooo close
3x3x3 FMC: 59
2-4 realy: 1:58.19 C: YESYESYES
LUCKY DAY!


----------



## janelle (Aug 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*
7.45, 7.22, (6.92), (8.26), 7.50
Average of 5: *7.39*
Pretty normal

*3x3x3*
20.21, 20.48, (17.33), (21.51), 18.11
Average of 5: *19.60*
Sub20  I was pretty consistent. 

*4x4x4*
(1:59.13), 2:20.04[O], 2:11.51[OP], (2:29.16[P]), 2:21.42[P]
Average of 5: *2:17.66*
Alright. Nice sub2 

*3x3x3 OH*
(34.05), 42.98, (57.82), 51.73, 51.64
Average of 5: *48.78*
Alright. I need to learn more PLLs xD

*234 Relay
3:28.44*
Alright. I messed up my edge pairing kinda bad and I had double parity. 

*Magic*
1.50, 1.52, 1.70, (1.95), (1.48)
Average of 5: *1.57*
My magic is getting pretty loose xD

*Clock*
(32.83), (56.96), 45.94, 35.58, 34.13
Average of 5: *38.55*
I'm so inconsistent XD

*Pyraminx*
(20.86), (13.86), 17.91, 15.95, 17.85
Average of 5: *17.24*
So inconsistent XD I really dislike tips. -__-

*Square-1*
52.24, 1:04.52, (50.91), (1:46.55), 1:03.52
Average of 5: *1:00.09*
-___- It sucks when you mess up an alg and have to start over again. XD


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Aug 9, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.90 , (5.13) , 6.78 , 7.72 , (10.53) = 7.80
3x3x3: 17.47 , 15.66 , 14.68 , (18.68) , (14.06) = 15.94 
4x4x4: 1:05.55 , (57.96) , (DNF) , 1:09.03 , 1:05.46 = 1:06.65 
5x5x5:	2:14.25 , 2:27.25 , (2:04.72) , (2:28.25) , 2:15.81 = 2:1
6x6x6: 4:22.21 , 4:27.80 , 4:21.50 , (4:20.63) , (4:35.86) = 4:23:84
7x7x7: 7:56.11 , (7:26.34) , 8:12.15 , 7:57.69 , (8:28.44) =
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , 1:15.97 , DNF = 1:15.97
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 3:35.61 , DNS , DNS = 3:35.61
3x3x3 One Handed: 54.66 , 58.59 , (50.41) , 59.68 , (1:00.69) =
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:23.75 , 1:29.88 , (2:01.71) , 1:18.97 , (1:18.46) =
3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 39 moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:52.15
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:52.88 
Magic: 1.80 , 2.83 , 2.18 , (3.09) , (1.72) =2.27
Clock : (26.69) , 23.68 , (21.46) , 25.44 , 21.81 =
MegaMinx : (4:33.00) , 6:01.59 , 5:11.46 , 4:44.84 , (DNS) =
PyraMinx: 16.75 , 14.80 , (18.50) , (8.72) , 16.56 =



X cross : F' D U2 F' L D' L' D F' R F [R2] [U2] (11) (11)
2eme paire : U2 L' U L U' B U B' (8) (19)
3eme paire : U2 L U L'  (4) (23)
4eme paire : U2 B' U B U' L U [R] (7) (30)
LL : U2 R2 U' R2 U' L' [R'] R' U2 R (9) (39)


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 9, 2010)

I currently don't have my 4x4, would I be able to do 4BLD on a 5x5?
So I scramble the 5x5 with the 4BLD scrambles provided, then solve the corners, wings and x-centers. With no orientating.


----------



## Eldra (Aug 9, 2010)

Eldra:

*2x2*: 21.97, (17.77), 23.85, 21.62, (23.86) = 22.48

*3x3*: 41.87, 38.42, 48.05, (38.42), (50.79) = 42.78
Average time, I need to practice F2L

*4x4*: 6:15.82, 5:43.23, 4:27.56, (6:17.66), (4:00,09) = 5:28.87

*5x5*:

*7x7*:

*Relay 234*: 5:54.75

*Relay 2345*: 15:08.20

*2x2 BLD*: DNF(2:29.42), DNF(2:17.95), DNF(1:55.43) = DNF

*3x3 BLD*:

*3x3 OH*:

*Fewest moves*: 58

*3x3 Match the scramble*: (4:48.09), (3:22.34), 3:24.39, 4:35.18, 3:54.08 = 3:57.88


----------



## okayama (Aug 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (12.29), 6.85, (6.22), 8.75, 7.79 = 7.80

*3x3x3*: (32.01), 21.87, (18.48), 22.38, 22.14 = 22.13

*4x4x4*: (2:15.44), 1:55.90, 1:55.12, 2:04.34, (1:41.39) = 1:58.45

*6x6x6*: 9:45.98, (8:30.84), 8:46.24, 9:21.73, (9:48.86) = 9:17.98

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 58.45, DNS, DNS = 58.45

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [4:28.40], 5:28.72, DNF [4:09.69] = 5:28.72
1st: failed to undo a setup move at the very end
3rd: failed to undo a setup move

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 20:27.53, DNF [26:05.51], DNS = 20:27.53
2nd: first try at the r2 method. off by 2 centers and 3 edges

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [60:45.77], DNF [64:22.69], DNF [43:56.88] = DNF
1st: confused when solving corner centers
2nd: little messy. Hmm....
3rd: wrongly a center slice was moved (Uw Dw'). Did my finger slip?

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 1/2, 14:47.05
1st: failed to undo a setup move

*3x3x3 With Feet*: 6:24.21, 5:19.77, (4:25.76), (8:20.71), 4:52.45 = 5:32.14

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 30 HTM
Looks nice scramble, but I couldn't achieve sub 30.


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 L' R F' U F' L' R2 U B2 R2 B' R2 U' L2 U2 L2
Solution: R' U L2 U2 B' F R' B' R2 F' B' R' U R B L U2 L' B U B' U' B' R B R' U2 F2 L' B2

Pre-scramble: F2 L' B2

2x2x2 block: R' U L2
More 1x2x2 block: U2 B'
F2L minus 1 slot: F R' B' R2 F'
More c/e pairs: B' R' U R B
Finish F2L: L U2 L'
OLL: B U B' U' B' R B R'
AUF: U2
Correction: F2 L' B2


*Magic*: 3.97, 3.93, (4.66), (3.43), 3.45 = 3.78


----------



## Stini (Aug 10, 2010)

*FMC: 29 HTM*



Spoiler



Solution: R2 U R2 L2 U F D2 F' U R2 F R' D F R' D L2 D' R D L2 F' D F D' F' D' F B2

Pre-moves: F B2

2x2x2 (and stuff): R2 U R2 L2 U F D2 F' U
F2L minus slot + EO: R2 F R'
Leave 3 corners: D F D. F' D F D' F' D'

Insert D' R' D L2 D' R D L2 at the dot to cancel 2 moves.

Not really happy with the end.


----------



## Baian Liu (Aug 10, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.77, (2.76), 4.40, 3.53, (5.15) = 4.23
*OH:* 43.75, 42.28, (43.92), 42.52, (29.88) = 42.85
*Pyraminx:* 17.36, 9.34, 12.36, (6.20), (20.74) = 13.02
*BLD:* DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF


----------



## Elliot (Aug 10, 2010)

3x3 OH: (20.50), 22.69, (28.47), 27.87, 23.99 = 24.85
Usual average.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 10, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.59, (1.15), 2.31, (2.67), 1.96 = 2.29
_Comment: meh, better than normal, easy-ish scrambles, stackmat. im tired_


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 10, 2010)

Aww man, I haven't been here in weeks. What happened? 
Oh yeah, I left my F-II in Baltimore, meh. And my Megaminx. 

*4x4:* (2:35.36), 2:02.97, 2:21.02, 2:26.58, (1:50.93) = 2:16.86 Comment: Standard Deve over 10 LOL 
*2x2:* (9.77), 8.93, (4.71), 9.11, 8.72 = 8.93


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 10, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.70, (6.03), 5.98, (5.14), 5.79 => *5.82*
Nice and consistent 

*3x3:* 15.39, (15.00), 18.19, (19.95), 18.39 => *17.32 *
All non-lucky .. yay for openslotting algs! 

*2x2 BLD:* 1:37.03, DNF, 1:54.14 => *1:37.03*

*3x3 BLD:* 7:44.43, DNS, DNS => *7:44.43*
Pretty sure this is a new PB 

*FMC:* U L2 R2 U B F2 D2 F' R' D' F D' F' R2 F L' F' R2 F D2 B D L' B D L D' B' L B' (*30*)



Spoiler



1x2x2: U L2 (2)
+1x2x2 + pairs: R2 U B F2 D2 F' (6/8)
F2L: R' D' F D' * L' D2 B D B ... Premove: B2 (10/18)
3 Corners: B' L' B D L D' B' L B (9/27)
Insert at *: F' R2 F L' F' R2 F L (8/35)
5 moves cancel


----------



## Edam (Aug 10, 2010)

*3x3* 16.81, (13.99), 15.91, 17.38, (18.89) = *16.70*


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 10, 2010)

For a change I did:

*FMC*: 38 HTM



Spoiler



Messing with some blocks :

B' R2 D' B2 U B U2 L2 U2 L2 F L' R2 U' R2 U R2

Had a 21 F2L using that and a few more turns but that gave a poor LL so I tried this for fixing F2L

All but last pair : L' B' L

Last pair + VHF2L : R' U2 R B U' B'

And what is that! ... the double Sune ZBLL =)

U' F' U' F U' F' U F U' F' U2 F

Also had a 31 with a U-PLL + AUF left but I did not see any good insertion when I had a quick look at it... so I'm pleased with 38.


----------



## Lumej (Aug 10, 2010)

*3x3:* 35.36, 34.11, (32.26), (47.86), 35.12 = 34.86
I burnt myself and can't really use my left hand, that's why the times are so bad.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 11, 2010)

*2x2*: 4.71, 3.43, 6.58, 3.55, 4.02= 4.09
*3x3*: 23.03, 15.77, 19.03, 23.88, 21.80= 21.29


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 11, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> *2x2:* 2.59, (1.15), 2.31, (2.67), 1.96 = 2.29
> _Comment: meh, better than normal, easy-ish scrambles, stackmat. im tired_



lolben. No wai. Video or it didn't happen. I still won't believe you with a video though.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 11, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 7.19, (3.47), 7.31, 5.73, (11.45) = 6.75
*3x3x3:* 18.14, (18.94), 18.51, 18.71, (17.73) = 18.45 a very consistent fail.
*3x3x3 OH:* (28.81), 29.35, (36.94), 30.87, 34.12 = 31.45
*Pyraminx:* (13.68), 13.08, 13.34, (8.91), 11.25 = 12.55
*2x2x2 BLD:* 43.60, DNF(50.65), 34.91 = 34.91
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:27.68, DNF(1:31.49), DNF(1:25.23) = 1:27.68
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF(46:12), DNF(gave up memo), DNF(33:40) = DNF
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 4/5 (30:24) = 3 points


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*7x7x7:* 8:03.86, 8:26.11, 7:58.19, 7:53.33, 7:51.47 = 
Comment: Yes! Sub-5 average, even with lots of parity!

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 41.91, 47.94, 36.13 = *36.13*
Comment: Totally awful.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:15.46, 2:16.13, 1:49.06 = *1:15.46*
Comment: This was nice.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:22.72 [?], 11:25.87 [4:03], 10:04.62 [5:58] = *9:22.72*
Comment: First one was done while racing Chester, who was drunk at the time. Anyone who was there knows this was a major handicap due to hilarity distraction. I'm very proud of this solve.  Second and third were also done during distractions, this time from my family. On the second one, I mismemorized, but was eventually able to work out the correct memorization (I memorized P instead of T).
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [20:06.88, "like 11 minutes"], 16:21.97 [8:20], 19:09.95 [11:09] = *16:21.97*
Comment: Again, the first one was done while racing drunk Chester. I only missed by 4 wings. The other two were done with massive distractions from my family.  Chris, you were way too fast for me this week.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 31.28, 27.43, 33.34, 35.77, 32.71 = *32.44*
Comment: Not bad, I guess.
*3x3x3:* 1:48.91, 2:23.11, DNF [1:35.84], 1:51.03, 1:26.18 = *2:01.02*
*4x4x4:* 8:44.59 [4:42], 8:45.11 [5:00], DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Both done with plenty of distraction. Nice distracted solves for me.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 11, 2010)

*Cubenovice*

*3x3x3:* 42.62, (36.45), (1:00.98), 52.77, 42.19 = 45.86
*FMC:* counted a 3LLL CFOP for fun: 67 moves


*Birgit (5 years old):*
*3x3x3:* (3:35.00), 2:25.06, 2:10.55, 2:30.98, (2:03.55) = 2:22.20


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 12, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
-----------------
*5x5x5 BLD:* 13:49.39 DNF 14:24.37


----------



## Neo63 (Aug 12, 2010)

2x2: 5.58, 4.23, 3.67, 4.27, 5.25 = 4.58
I suck, nuff said.

Clock: 43.01, 36.99, 42.80, 43.80, 29.59 = 40.94


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 12, 2010)

Mats B

Everything done bld

*2x2:* dnf	39.54	52.53	43.91	58.07 = *51.50*
*3x3:* 2:08.92 1:59.15 DNF 1:47.35 1:55.13 = *2:01.07*
Aww, Mike beat my average by 0.05!  
*4x4:* dnf	9:19.59	dnf	dnf	8:43.27 = *DNF*
*5x5:* 21:25.40	dnf	dnf	dnf	dnf = *DNF*
of the four dnf:s three were very close, 2-4 pieces off
*6x6: *dnf (59:57), dns dns dns dns = *dnf*
Sub-1 hour even if a dnf 
*MTS:* dnf	dnf	02:35.77	dnf	03:04.83 =* DNF*
All three dnf:s was a 3-cycle off. It is amazing that parity still is such a problem.
*2-4Rel:	15:26.99	*
PB, memo a little over 9 minutes. Actually the 2x2 was the hardest  

Bld events
*2x2BLD:	*39.87 29.04	59.20 = * 29.04*
*3x3BLD:	* 1:21.70 dnf 2:28.49	= *1:21.70** PB* and NL
*4x4BLD:	*08:30.11	dnf	dnf	=	* 8:30.11*
*5x5BLD:	*dnf	dnf	dnf	= *DNF*
Not good. First had 4+2 centers, second 2 lousy centers, last one plain bad.
*Multi:	7/9 = 5	* in 60:00 
I made all nine cubes, but only seven within the hour. Memo 43 minutes.


----------



## sutty17 (Aug 12, 2010)

2x2x2: (7.90) 6.42 (4.51) 5.72 5.56 = 5.90
3x3x3: 18.10 18.23 (17.30) (18.42) 18.05 = 18.13
4x4x4: (1:13.65) 1:16.36 1:17.83 1:13.86 (1:18.67) = 1:16.02
5x5x5: (2:28.57) 2:18.81 2:22.96 2:14.51 (2:12.85) = 2:18.76
6x6x6: 4:49.53 (4:30.01) 4:41.10 (5:05.44) 5:05.08 = 4:51.90
7x7x7: 7:37.10 (7:18.47) 7:31.61 7:51.74 (7:53.70) = 7:40.15
3x3x3 OH: (49.64) 41.85 43.58 46.14 (41.53) = 43.86
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:35.39
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:04.48
Magic: (1.29) 1.30 1.31 (1.45) 1.30 = 1.30
Master Magic: 3.01 (3.96) 3.20 (2.87) 2.90 = 3.04
Megaminx: (2:58.61) 2:22.10 2:50.59 2:32.37 (2:21.35) = 2:35.02


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 12, 2010)

*Results week 32*

Now final version (?)

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.29 ben1996123
 3.09 SimonWestlund
 3.13 onionhoney
 3.59 Eduardo Lins
 3.62 The Rubik Mai
 3.67 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3.81 flee135
 3.95 sz35
 3.99 04mucklowd
 4.09 wrbcube4
 4.23 Baian Liu
 4.44 cubedude7
 4.58 Neo63
 4.67 Jaysammey777
 4.98 JunwenYao
 5.00 Tentacius
 5.82 Cride5
 5.90 sutty17
 5.94 Evan Liu
 6.33 cuber952
 6.74 Zane_C
 7.04 Sir E Brum
 7.39 janelle
 7.62 PeterV
 7.80 pierrotlenageur
 7.80 okayama
 8.62 jamesdeanludlow
 8.91 eastamazonantidote
 8.92 lilkdub503
 10.75 Keroma12
 10.94 TheCubeMaster5000
 22.48 Eldra
 32.44 Mike Hughey
 51.50 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(41)

 10.65 SimonWestlund
 11.17 onionhoney
 11.70 MTGjumper
 11.71 Yes, We Can!
 12.59 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.26 The Rubik Mai
 13.80 Tentacius
 13.90 tjtj_pr0
 14.20 sz35
 14.67 flee135
 15.49 aronpm
 15.94 pierrotlenageur
 16.70 Edam
 16.90 cuber952
 17.06 cubedude7
 17.15 04mucklowd
 17.32 Cride5
 17.44 Evan Liu
 17.79 Jaysammey777
 17.84 JunwenYao
 18.13 sutty17
 18.45 Zane_C
 18.57 eastamazonantidote
 19.60 janelle
 19.72 ExoCorsair
 21.18 jamesdeanludlow
 21.29 wrbcube4
 22.13 okayama
 22.55 TheCubeMaster5000
 23.16 Sir E Brum
 24.55 larf
 26.23 PeterV
 26.97 hawkmp4
 30.10 Keroma12
 32.79 uberCuber
 34.86 Lumej
 42.78 Eldra
 45.86 Cubenovice
 2:01.02 Mike Hughey
 2:01.07 MatsBergsten
 2:22.20 Birgit
*4x4x4*(26)

 47.99 MTGjumper
 48.60 Hyprul 9-ty2
 52.33 SimonWestlund
 57.77 Yes, We Can!
 58.11 flee135
 1:05.06 The Rubik Mai
 1:06.68 pierrotlenageur
 1:11.42 JunwenYao
 1:13.16 jamesdeanludlow
 1:14.97 cubedude7
 1:16.02 sutty17
 1:19.81 Evan Liu
 1:22.43 Tentacius
 1:27.35 04mucklowd
 1:29.65 Jaysammey777
 1:40.78 larf
 1:58.45 okayama
 2:16.86 lilkdub503
 2:17.66 janelle
 2:18.71 eastamazonantidote
 2:28.63 uberCuber
 2:38.16 TheCubeMaster5000
 2:52.28 Keroma12
 5:28.87 Eldra
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:44.09 SimonWestlund
 1:51.55 Yes, We Can!
 1:52.50 The Rubik Mai
 1:53.89 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:59.63 flee135
 2:08.57 04mucklowd
 2:12.20 cubedude7
 2:15.37 JunwenYao
 2:18.76 sutty17
 2:19.10 pierrotlenageur
 2:32.52 jamesdeanludlow
 2:57.15 Evan Liu
 2:58.23 Keroma12
 3:28.38 larf
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:59.93 SimonWestlund
 4:19.23 04mucklowd
 4:23.84 pierrotlenageur
 4:26.26 jamesdeanludlow
 4:51.90 sutty17
 5:03.85 Keroma12
 9:17.98 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 5:05.59 SimonWestlund
 6:46.73 cubedude7
 7:13.06 jamesdeanludlow
 7:40.15 sutty17
 7:58.46 Mike Hughey
 8:01.98 pierrotlenageur
 8:12.16 Keroma12
 9:25.29 ExoCorsair
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 19.07 Robert-Y
 19.24 SimonWestlund
 20.48 onionhoney
 22.11 Hyprul 9-ty2
 22.35 MTGjumper
 24.85 Elliot
 25.20 tjtj_pr0
 25.43 The Rubik Mai
 27.28 sz35
 27.71 flee135
 31.45 Zane_C
 33.72 JunwenYao
 37.60 Tentacius
 37.90 Evan Liu
 42.85 Baian Liu
  43.86 sutty17
 44.16 Sir E Brum
 48.78 janelle
 49.74 eastamazonantidote
 50.39 Jaysammey777
 55.57 jamesdeanludlow
 57.64 pierrotlenageur
 57.75 cubedude7
 1:26.32 uberCuber
 2:02.84 Keroma12
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:37.64 flee135
 1:45.49 SimonWestlund
 5:32.14 okayama
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 6.60 SimonWestlund
 15.55 04mucklowd
 18.00 Hyprul 9-ty2
 19.53 aronpm
 20.68 Evan Liu
 24.95 sz35
 29.04 MatsBergsten
 34.91 Zane_C
 36.13 Mike Hughey
 36.22 cubedude7
 58.45 okayama
 1:07.38 uberCuber
 1:15.97 pierrotlenageur
 1:37.03 Cride5
 2:15.05 Keroma12
 DNF Eldra
 DNF Jaysammey777
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 1:15.46 Mike Hughey
 1:15.93 aronpm
 1:21.70 MatsBergsten
 1:27.33 cubedude7
 1:27.68 Zane_C
 1:38.72 Micael
 1:39.76 SimonWestlund
 2:31.83 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:17.55 sz35
 3:35.61 pierrotlenageur
 5:28.72 okayama
 7:44.43 Cride5
 DNF Keroma12
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:30.11 MatsBergsten
 9:22.72 Mike Hughey
20:27.53 okayama
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

13:49.39 cmhardw
16:21.97 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF okayama
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

7/9 ( 1:0  MatsBergsten
4/5 (30:24)  Zane_C
2/3 (14:53)  Hyprul 9-ty2
1/2 (14:47)  okayama
1/2 (43:38)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 55.04 flee135
 1:01.35 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:09.71 SimonWestlund
 1:24.20 pierrotlenageur
 2:09.54 uberCuber
 3:57.88 Eldra
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:14.74 SimonWestlund
 1:26.55 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:27.39 flee135
 1:32.15 04mucklowd
 1:35.39 sutty17
 1:35.55 The Rubik Mai
 1:38.07 cubedude7
 1:41.30 Evan Liu
 1:52.15 pierrotlenageur
 1:54.96 Tentacius
 1:56.18 jamesdeanludlow
 1:58.19 Jaysammey777
 2:49.17 TheCubeMaster5000
 3:28.44 janelle
 3:41.69 Keroma12
 5:54.75 Eldra
15:26.99 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:59.63 SimonWestlund
 3:07.05 The Rubik Mai
 3:16.95 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:22.24 flee135
 3:24.02 sz35
 3:44.53 04mucklowd
 3:52.88 pierrotlenageur
 3:56.76 cubedude7
 4:04.48 sutty17
 4:46.68 jamesdeanludlow
 4:48.51 Evan Liu
 6:28.75 Keroma12
15:08.20 Eldra
*Magic*(11)

 1.00 The Rubik Mai
 1.29 Evan Liu
 1.30 sutty17
 1.38 SimonWestlund
 1.57 janelle
 1.58 Tentacius
 1.82 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.84 jamesdeanludlow
 1.85 cubedude7
 2.27 pierrotlenageur
 3.78 okayama
*Master Magic*(6)

 3.00 The Rubik Mai
 3.04 sutty17
 3.32 Evan Liu
 3.66 SimonWestlund
 5.49 cubedude7
 DNF jamesdeanludlow
*Clock*(10)

 8.58 larf
 10.64 SimonWestlund
 12.20 cubedude7
 16.91 jamesdeanludlow
 23.64 pierrotlenageur
 23.93 Evan Liu
 24.77 JunwenYao
 26.88 flee135
 38.55 janelle
 40.93 Neo63
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.71 flee135
 5.29 SimonWestlund
 6.30 rickcube
 7.47 The Rubik Mai
 8.55 cubedude7
 10.08 JunwenYao
 12.06 Tentacius
 12.56 Zane_C
 12.90 Evan Liu
 13.02 Baian Liu
 15.68 eastamazonantidote
 16.04 pierrotlenageur
 17.24 janelle
 18.96 04mucklowd
 35.53 Keroma12
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:00.20 SimonWestlund
 1:30.26 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:53.57 flee135
 2:06.62 cubedude7
 2:11.41 JunwenYao
 2:32.00 jamesdeanludlow
 2:35.02 sutty17
 3:00.68 uberCuber
 3:40.75 Keroma12
 5:19.30 pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(10)

 19.54 SimonWestlund
 21.82 cubedude7
 40.59 Hyprul 9-ty2
 46.99 sz35
 59.30 04mucklowd
 1:00.09 janelle
 1:14.76 jamesdeanludlow
 1:19.91 uberCuber
 1:41.93 TheCubeMaster5000
 2:53.77 Keroma12
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

25 guusrs
28 eastamazonantidote
29 Stini
30 Cride5
30 okayama
30 uberCuber
32 irontwig
38 Kenneth
38 sz35
39 pierrotlenageur
42 flee135
52 Keroma12
58 Eldra
59 Jaysammey777
67 Cubenovice

*Contest results*

334 SimonWestlund
253 Hyprul 9-ty2
224 flee135
213 cubedude7
198 The Rubik Mai
194 pierrotlenageur
162 04mucklowd
158 sutty17
155 Evan Liu
152 sz35
143 jamesdeanludlow
129 JunwenYao
122 Tentacius
121 okayama
118 Zane_C
111 Keroma12
104 onionhoney
103 MatsBergsten
99 Jaysammey777
97 MTGjumper
91 janelle
87 Yes, We Can!
86 aronpm
84 eastamazonantidote
84 Cride5
80 Mike Hughey
78 uberCuber
60 tjtj_pr0
51 Eldra
49 Baian Liu
48 larf
48 cuber952
45 wrbcube4
44 TheCubeMaster5000
43 Sir E Brum
36 ben1996123
33 Eduardo Lins
32 Edam
29 Robert-Y
28 ExoCorsair
27 Neo63
26 PeterV
25 guusrs
24 Elliot
23 Stini
21 lilkdub503
19 irontwig
18 Kenneth
18 Cubenovice
15 rickcube
15 cmhardw
13 Micael
12 hawkmp4
9 Lumej
4 Birgit


----------



## Elliot (Aug 12, 2010)

Oops, I just realized that I didn't label the puzzle for my solves. I just edited my previous post.


----------



## guusrs (Aug 12, 2010)

aaaaaaaaw, too late!
Had no time to post this solution until now:
fmc: B' R2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D' F' D' R' D F2 R' D' R D B2 U F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 U (*25*)

premoves F2 B2:
F2L-1: B' R2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D' F' D' R' (11)
4th pair + LL edges: D F2 R' D' R D F2 (18)
undo pre-moves: F2 B2 (18)
edges: U F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 U (25)

Gus )-;


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 13, 2010)

guusrs said:


> aaaaaaaaw, too late!
> Had no time to post this solution until now:
> fmc: B' R2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D' F' D' R' D F2 R' D' R D B2 U F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 U (*25*)
> 
> ...



Nooooooooooooo!!!! I thought I got first...damn.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 13, 2010)

Added my other results from yesterday on 5x5x5 BLD. Chris was still too fast for me, but at least I got a couple.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 13, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Added my other results from yesterday on 5x5x5 BLD. Chris was still too fast for me, but at least I got a couple.



Maybe, but this is at home practice  We've already seen what happens between us in competition. *tips the hat* 

Chris


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 13, 2010)

Elliot, Guus & Mike: your results are now correctly included


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 13, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Elliot, Guus & Mike: your results are now correctly included



Not, Guus had 25, it says 28

Morgontrött?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 13, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Elliot, Guus & Mike: your results are now correctly included
> ...



Thanks Kenneth  (Nej, kan inte skylla på det, pigg som en lärka)


----------



## guusrs (Aug 13, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > aaaaaaaaw, too late!
> ...



You are! I was too late. I was not able to have a look ate the sramble on thursday morning and post it in the evening. Mats, you should remove my result!

Gus


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 13, 2010)

guusrs said:


> Mats, you should remove my result!
> 
> Gus



No definitly not  I am following Arnaud's principle that all those who wants
to compete shall be allowed to do so. I have accepted far later results than yours. 
I see those deadlines we have as a means to get some order and 
structure to the competitions. So if I found it tedious to recalculate the result 
I would have the option not to accept your (and other latecomers) result. 
I still retain that right but I choose not to use it now . So please enjoy
your victory.


----------



## guusrs (Aug 13, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > Mats, you should remove my result!
> ...


Mats, you win!
I'll enjoy


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 13, 2010)

Catching up with some results 

2x2: 3.45, 2.53, 3.05, 2.77, 4.22 = 3.09
3x3: 10.91, 8.26, 13.45, 9.98, 11.06 = 10.65
4x4: 51.99, 55.72, 52.39, 49.11, 52.62 = 52.33
5x5: 1:44.99, 1:42.73, 1:44.56, 1:46.32, 1:40.87 = 1:44.10
6x6: 3:15.76, 3:05.22, 2:44.22, 2:54.56, 3:00.00 = 2:59.93
7x7: 5:05.05, 5:10.14, 5:01.59, 4:54.44, 5:15.01 = 5:05.59
2x2 BLD: 30.12, 6.60+, DNF(4.34) = 6.60
3x3 BLD: 1:39.76, DNF, DNF = 1:39.76
3x3 OH: 19.18, 20.43, 24.48, 18.12, 17.67 = 19.24
3x3 WF: 1:37.87, 1:49.59, 1:54.23, 1:44.51, 1:42.37 = 1:45.49
3x3 MTS: 59.44, 1:09.03, 1:05.01, 1:18.22, 1:15.10 = 1:09.71
2-4 relay: 1:14.74
2-5 relay: 2:59.63
Magic: 1.41, 1.41, 1.32, 1.41, 1.33 = 1.38
Master Magic: 3.85, 3.62, 3.50, 3.91, 3.22 = 3.66
Clock: 10.45, 11.45, 11.54, 9.93, 10.02 = 10.64
Megaminx: 1:01.86, 1:03.91, 53.96, 1:05.88, 54.84 = 1:00.20
Pyraminx: 6.88, 4.57, 4.98, 5.92, 4.96 = 5.29
Square-1: 14.85, 24.13, 19.81, 17.90, 20.92 = 19.54


----------



## Elliot (Aug 13, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Elliot, Guus & Mike: your results are now correctly included



Thanks Mats


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 13, 2010)

NO SIMON NOOOOO


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jay, I won 7x7 AND square-1 

top-3


----------

